# Hello from NW Missouri



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

:cheers:I'm from NW Missouri. I'm fairly new to archery but not new to hunting. I'm shooting a Mathews LX (2004 model). I've been scouting deer and have seen a lot of potential for the upcoming season. I may post my buddies youtube where you can see his trail cam pix/vids. I'd like to get into 3D shooting but I don't know of anywhere close to go to. I am a fan of Vic's archery in St. Joe, Wayne and Vicky are really nice people and have done a good job of setting me up with my first bow.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Hickory Creek Stalker (Aug 16, 2004)

Howdy!


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk :darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* dieseltech. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!* :darkbeer:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

A welcome from Missouri to Missouri!


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## Dche22 (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Dche22 (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome to at


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from pa


----------



## Mystere01 (Apr 9, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Igorskiy86 (Apr 13, 2021)

Welcome from CA


----------



## j.tolentino (Apr 26, 2021)

Welcome from California!


----------



## Willsten3030 (Nov 1, 2020)

Welcome from WI!


----------

